# fracture care - materials for the casting



## kerileigh (Feb 2, 2011)

if you charge for fracture care can you charge for the materials for the casting??? This is new for me i would appreciate any help


----------



## armen (Feb 2, 2011)

kerileigh said:


> if you charge for fracture care can you charge for the materials for the casting??? This is new for me i would appreciate any help



yes. code whatever fx code + Q codes for casting.


----------



## lovell2003 (Feb 7, 2011)

Initial Fracture Care includes : first cast/splint or strap application *is included *in the treatment iof fracture and or dislocation codes  (see page 143 of 2011 CPT) as long as the physician who applies the initial cast, strap or splint also assumes all of the subsequent fracture care.   

Allowed to bill @ Initial Fracture Care
E & M w/Mod 57
Fracture Care By Body Site
Casting Supplies (HCPCS)


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll wager an *opinion* here.

When reporting codes for fracture care, the casting is included in the fracture care code and yes, you can code for the supplies.  I would recommend using the HCPCS Level II Q codes, or code 99070.

Hope this helps and again this is my *opinion*.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

I went to a seminar given by Margie Scalley-Vaught and she specifically pointed out that you CAN charge for supplies even if you are using a global code.....no charge for application of cast/splint/ ....but supplies yes.

You can find this information on CMS transmittals both 297 and 369.

I have never had a problem when charging them.


----------

